# Cod Fishing Report 3/4/11 on The Dauntless



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

This was my first time on The Dauntless. Fishing was scheduled from 7:30am to 3:30pm. We left about 20-minutes behind schedule, but the captain more then made up for it in the end. We didn't come back until 4:20pm. 

The ride to our first wreck took about 1-hour. Fishing wasn't hot, but it was consistent thoughout. The 3 of us took home 7 cod and 5 lings. I tried 'tuna balls' and blue crabs for bait, but none of the fish down below wanted it. I caught my cod/ling with clams. I think I'm done experimenting with baits.

I was surprised that the deckhands didn't ask or even go around for tips. But then again, they didn't untangle lines, unhook fish, etc. All they did was gaff our fish. We did tip them though.

The winning fish was around 8-10 pound fish.

Is there a smaller charter that can accomodate around 4-6 people? It think it'll be a blast to go with friends.

Tight lines!

Alan


----------

